# Help! Judder problem when streaming Netflix



## magusbob (Jan 6, 2017)

Hi everyone. I've enjoyed watching HD television and Blu-ray discs in my home theater for several years. Recently I began streaming some series via Netflix through my Blu-ray player (Panasonic DMP-BDT460) and am getting "judder" about every 20-30 seconds. It's subtle--my wife doesn't even notice it--but I find it extremely annoying. I've updated the player's firmware and tried making some adjustments to the settings, but nothing seems to help. Any suggestions? Thanks! Bob in Sacramento


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Are you streaming it through the wireless of the player or are you hooked up using Ethernet?


----------



## magusbob (Jan 6, 2017)

Thanks for the response Tony. Sorry to sound like a dunce, but I'm assuming it's wireless through the player...I have an AT&T U-verse modem and our computers are wireless. In addition, there are no cables running between the modem and the components in the home theater. So if I understood your question correctly, it wireless through the player.


----------



## magusbob (Jan 6, 2017)

Thanks for the response Tony. Sorry to sound like a dunce, but I'm assuming it's wireless through the player...I have a AT&T U-verse modem and our computers are wireless. In addition, there are no cables running between the modem and the components in the home theater. So if I understood your question correctly, it's wireless through the player.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

It could be that the wireless can't keep up with the bandwidth required to stream Netflix smoothly. If you have a network cable handy and the router is not too far try doing it directly. Another option is that the wireless signal is to weak or interference is causing issues.


----------



## magusbob (Jan 6, 2017)

Thanks Tony...I'll see if using a cable resolves the problem. Appreciate your help!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

No problem, Keep us posted on your results, it will help others who may have similar issues.


----------



## magusbob (Jan 6, 2017)

Tony--after further investigation, turns out my internet is connected to the Blu-ray player through an Ethernet cable after all (I had forgotten that the home theater room was pre-wired for this). So it's not a wireless issue. Any thoughts regarding the problem under these conditions? Thanks. Bob


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hmmm, it could be a limitation of the BluRay player is it a newer unit? It could also be your internet provider is throttling back on your speed. Do you know what type of service they are supplying? For example I now have optical directly into my house and I get 165mbs upload and download speed as tested just yesterday.


----------



## magusbob (Jan 6, 2017)

My Blu-ray player is perhaps 18 months old...it's a Panasonic DMP-BDT460. Not the highest end, but a pretty decent unit. My plan with AT&T Uverse says I should be getting 6.1 Mbps--12 Mbps downloads and 512 Kbps--1.5 Mbps uploads. I ran a couple of online tests and came up with an average of about 15 Mbps downloads and 1.5 Mbps uploads. It is possible to pay more and get faster speeds…do you think that might fix the problem? Thanks.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

15mbs is quite slow for HD video streaming. Its a good possibility that is your bottleneck and upgrading would likely help. I wish others would chime in here as I would hate to steer you into spending money that you dont need to but those are my thoughts.


----------



## magusbob (Jan 6, 2017)

Makes sense. I'll probably try upgrading with AT&T and see if that solves the problem...there are several faster plans. About what speed do you think I should shoot for? If it doesn't help, I can always cancel and go back to my old plan, so the financial risk is not much. Thanks!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If you go for something around 50mbs download seed you should be fine unless you have others in your house that stream at the same time.


----------

